# Adding Amp



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a Yamaha RXV750 7.1 cahnnel receiver. I'm thinking of adding an Amp. I've looked at the Emotiva LPA-1 from AVS123. Here's a link to it http://www.av123.com/products_product.php?section=processors&product=29.1
Anyone have it?


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I have have not heard it, but I have heard good things about it. I am sure you would be happy with it. Another idea, that you may want to consider is going used. From all of the research I did, amps are one of the safest home theater pieces to go with used. You can get a pretty screaming deal on some good stuff. I added an Adcom GFA-5503 (it is only a three channel amp that I use for my L/C/R, with my receiver still powering my rears) for only $500 from Audiogon. Those things retail for $1700. I know you are probably looking for a 7 channel amp, but you get the idea.

If not, the Emotiva is a good deal.

Good luck
Greg


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It sounds like a good deal for the price, but have no clue to it's sound.

Will it really give you that much more power over your Yammie though? If your speakers are 4 ohm, there's no doubt it will. Just a thought... I'm not that familiar with your Yammie and what it can do. If your speakers are 8 ohms I'm just wondering if you might really need to try to find an amp that will get on up to about 200wpc to notice any significant difference in dynamics.

This Yammie 1000 I have right now is doing a **** of a job on these SVS bookshelf speakers. I'm truly shocked at how nice this receiver sounds with these little speakers. Of course with less efficient speakers it might be a different story.


----------



## JimPeitersen (Jul 15, 2006)

You could also get one (or more) of the Outlaw mono amps and take the load off the center and LR amps inside your receiver. Whether you will notice the difference is debatable.
JP


----------

